# Los Perritos Dogs



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone here have a Los Perritos bred dog and if so could you share about them. I am seriously considering a male of this breeding... a CH Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons x CH Los Perros Lima Beanie Baby son to mate with my girl. I have been researching pedigrees and OFA results for a year or better and I have looked at hundreds of different dogs and pedigrees and this guy is one of my top possible suitors. I'm hoping for at least one show quality puppy, two would be a bonus, for myself.

Another on my list is an imported from Germany, Pillowtalk bred boy, who has a red sire and although color is the last on my agenda list I am curious if one did mate to a black and white female with many generations of black and white dogs what the chances would be for a red gene to overtake the black and white and produce different colored offspring.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think there are quite a few Los Perritos dogs on here. Mig's parents are Tia and Howie, both on the Los Perritos site. Pixie's sire was from that program.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

My Hav Jasmine is a Los Perritos dog. What are you interested in knowing?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea about the red. I have a feeling that it may take a while. Zoey has Pillow talk and their was one dog with red ears. I was told her mother always threw black and whites. The plillow talk in her lines start at her grate grate grand parents then she was mostly Kebics. On her American Mothers side She has Ch Los Perritos make it happen as her grate grand parent and also Los perritos Carmel Latte. That is exciting you are looking into all that.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Kalico said:


> My Hav Jasmine is a Los Perritos dog. What are you interested in knowing?


I guess it would have been helpful had I posted a list, better late than never. I am interested in...health, lifespans, disposition, adult heights and weights, conformation, if they have straight legs, type of bite, type of coats and gait. And probably a few other things I may be missing at the moment.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Wee Pantaloons (love that name!) is my Riley's great grandpa through his dam. She is a finished champion--the dam that is. Riley's "just" a pet. He is cream color with tan points, very thick, very slightly wavy coat. His temperament is very balanced. He's playful and smart, a quick learner, eager to please, not fearful at all. The only bad thing to say...a slight separation anxiety issue. Manageable. He'll be 1 year old on June 3rd. He is 11lbs.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Cailleach said:


> I guess it would have been helpful had I posted a list, better late than never. I am interested in...health, lifespans, disposition, adult heights and weights, conformation, if they have straight legs, type of bite, type of coats and gait. And probably a few other things I may be missing at the moment.


Most of those things I can't really judge, since I got Jasmine as a pet and don't know much about showing. Her father is PJ and her mother is Dolly, both can be seen on Lynn's site. She is just six months old, so can't say anything about lifespan, but so far she has been healthy from day one with the exception of a three-day bout of diarrhea that my other dog also got (something going around).

She is 7 pounds now and I expect she won't get much more than 9, which I think her mother is. Her coat seems different from most of the puppy pics I see on here, which look very fluffy and sometimes wavy/curly. Jasmine's is straight and silky, fluffy but also fine. I think it is like Kodi's (Karen's dog), judging from pictures she posted in a recent thread.

In terms of temperament she has been the easiest joy of a dog from day one. Never cried at night, sits patiently in her crate when we put her in there, no separation anxiety, friendly with new people and dogs, reliably potty trained at 6 months (knock on wood!), never chewed a cord or anything else around the house, stops doing something if I say "NO," sits quietly in my lap when I hold her (have been able to take her to restaurants and meetings with minimal trouble), accepts grooming patiently, sits quietly on the seat in the car when I take her places, and I could go on...I know it sounds like bragging but honestly I could not be happier. Plus she is super adorable . The only issue we have had is that in new environments she tends to be unsure and nervous. She also gets scared of over-exuberant dogs. Once she gets used to a place/new dog she warms up.

Sorry I can't tell you more. There are others with older Los Perritos dogs who may know more than me about the other issues you are curious about.

Edited to add: I have some pics uploaded in an album in my profile so you can check her out.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Los Perritos dog with tight line breeding. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Talk to Lynn Nieto about the Los Perritos dogs. I've been told she is open and honest about her dogs. Pan is a top sire. A post mentioned PJ, a pan/lorado son I really like PJ and loved Lorado and alot of other Los Perritos dogs.
My last litter (will be 2 in a couple days) was sired by a Los P dog. Except for one, who might not have made size and in a pet home, all could have been shown. I kept 2, have shown 1, Oliver, to a CH. I'd cut the brother down and when the hair grows out, he'll be in the ring. The 4th pup is, like the sister, in a great pet home. You can't keep them all, particularly when you have a great home for them.
I bred my Wendy to the same dog 5 weeks ago. I'm hoping for:girls, the depth of quality that was in the last litter, and the wonderful loving temperament.
All I can mention about dogs from other countries is they don't always do the health testing the reputable breeders in the U. s. do.
No help from here on color inheretance.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I have Pan in the line of several of my Hav's. I will have to say that I love that look but it's not everyone's taste. Lynn will tell you this herself, but you will get a lot of variation in size from this line but that doesn't override the strengths to me. Lynn does a wonderful job with her health testing and fully guarantees the puppies. Pan is getting on up there in age now so there won't be many more Pan pups in the future. If you can catch her at a good time for her to talk, Lynn will answer your questions about how this pup's lines will mesh with what you have. She has tons of experience and you would benefit from her guidance. Tell her what you are looking to improve in your lines and she will be straight with you.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to answer my questions. I have absorbed all the info provided and will act on your suggestions.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

tootle said:


> I have Pan in the line of several of my Hav's. I will have to say that I love that look but it's not everyone's taste. Lynn will tell you this herself, but you will get a lot of variation in size from this line but that doesn't override the strengths to me. Lynn does a wonderful job with her health testing and fully guarantees the puppies. Pan is getting on up there in age now so there won't be many more Pan pups in the future. If you can catch her at a good time for her to talk, Lynn will answer your questions about how this pup's lines will mesh with what you have. She has tons of experience and you would benefit from her guidance. Tell her what you are looking to improve in your lines and she will be straight with you.


I'm wondering what you mean by the look that is not to everyone's taste. Do Lynn's dogs look different? She did mention something to me about breeding a certain look but as I don't show or know much about conformation, I didn't pay much attention at the time. All I knew is I liked the look of her dogs!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda's is a Pan granddaughter and I think she's perfect! (Not that I'm prejudiced...)


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

If you study the lines on Havanese Gallery, I think you will see the difference in the "looks". Lynn's that I like tend to have a shorter muzzle, rounder almond eye, a "cutsy" look with bouncy gait. Also, mine have outgoing, spunky temperaments. That's not a great description but the best I can come up with at this time


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

If you study the lines on Havanese Gallery, I think you will see the difference in the "looks". Lynn's that I like tend to have a shorter muzzle, rounder almond eye, a "cutsy" look with bouncy gait. Also, mine have outgoing, spunky temperaments. That's not a great description but the best I can come up with at this time  

My dog is a Walker son from Wyhaven..He definately has the spunky temperment!! He's perfect to us!!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

tootle said:


> If you study the lines on Havanese Gallery, I think you will see the difference in the "looks". Lynn's that I like tend to have a shorter muzzle, rounder almond eye, a "cutsy" look with bouncy gait. Also, mine have outgoing, spunky temperaments. That's not a great description but the best I can come up with at this time


That's what she said to me, about the shorter muzzle, which I personally really like. And the "spunky" temperament was exactly what I noticed about Jasmine when I went to pick her out! Also she bounced around like a little bunny, and I remember thinking when I saw her that she seemed bouncier than the puppies I'd seen at another breeder's (who also had fabulous dogs). Jasmine is outgoing but it's difficult for me to judge if she's especially outgoing, because my other dog is a lab, and is obsessively friendly .

This is all fascinating info. My parents are considering a Havanese and want one just like Jasmine!


----------



## karodavis51 (Feb 20, 2011)

My Jaxon is sired by Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons and his Dam is Los Perritos She's So Fine. Jaxon is 18 mths old on the 29th weighs 17.5 and he certainly fits the spunky, bouncy description, plus he is so loving!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Jaxon is a big boy! He's beautiful, love the coloring. I definitely see in his face something of Jasmine.


----------



## karodavis51 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jaxon does love to eat! I looked up a picture of your Jasmine, and can see some "family" resemblence.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I personally prefer the Los Perritos look. I love the slightly shorter muzzles with wide set eyes. It's such a beautiful face!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

If I recall correctly, Brody has several Los Perritos dogs in his lineage. I really have to remember where I stashed his binder with his family tree and all that other information. I know I put it somewhere to keep it safe from him, but where oh where could it be?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I second looking on Havanese Gallery for the different "looks" of the lines. I like a number of different ones. I chose a different one, but my last litter and my (hopefully) upcoming one were (are) sired by a Los Perritos who belongs to "Tootle". I chose him for alot of reasons, but am hoping the upcoming are as loving and good moving as the last. A good combination, I think.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd add my two cents and say that Timmy has Los Perritos in his lineage as well. Genealogy makes my head spin.  There must be a lot of cousins on this forum!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Just thought I'd add my two cents and say that Timmy has Los Perritos in his lineage as well. Genealogy makes my head spin.  There must be a lot of cousins on this forum!


 Yes when you conciser they were a very small gene pool in the seventies. Even most European Havanese go back to an American dog. I studied Zoeys pedigree and only found one or two with a unknown background or a kennel name other than Dorthy's.


----------

